

First Steps for VR on the Web - robin_reala
http://blog.bitops.com/blog/2014/06/26/first-steps-for-vr-on-the-web/

======
joebobfrank
Chrome is expressing intent to implement VR APIs

[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/blink...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/blink-
dev/m32Yy87Ggt0)

------
CmonDev
Is't it already on the Web via Unity3d? The post seems to be focused on tying
it to specific languages (JS/HTML etc.).

~~~
robin_reala
‘Of the web‘ rather than ‘on the web’.

